# Angeln in Dirkshorn-Nordholland



## Ironwilli (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo
Wir fahren über Ostern 1 Woche nach Dirkshorn.Ich möchte natürlich auch Angeln.Meine Frage:Wo in oder um Dirkshorn gibt es Angelmöglichkeiten ? Seen oder Polder ? Welche Papiere benötige ich dort ? 
gruß
Willi


----------



## krauthi (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Dirkshorn-Nordholland*

es gibt in dirkshorn    selber einen schönen see  mit anliegenden poldern  die man kilometerlang entlangfahren kann mit einem boot  
 ein boot leihen kann man im hafen von dirkshorn  etwas  westwärts  richtng  aalkmaar    gibts  das aalkmaarer meer   was auch wiederum ein tolles gewässen ist 
die  benötigten papiere  bekommt  man im VVV in dirkshorn 

aber achtet auf die schonzeiten   da  der hecht  zu diesem zeitpunkt schon  gesperrt  ist

für  friedfisch  aller  arten  kannst du  problemlos   fischen 
am besten am dirkshorner meer (see)   und da  auf  der straßenseite    da  es dort am tiefsten ist 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Ironwilli (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Dirkshorn-Nordholland*

Danke Krauthi,war sehr Informativ ! Kennst du auch die Preise ?
Gruß
Willi


----------



## krauthi (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Dirkshorn-Nordholland*

ich war das letzte mal  zu Dm zeiten da unten  und dhaben wir inklusive benzin  für einen ganzen tag   ein 4,50 meter boot    50 Dm bezahlt     b das jetzt immer noch so ist bezweifel ich
die papiere  liegen so  bei ca 40 €  ( vispas )


gruß Krauthi


----------



## gimli (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Dirkshorn-Nordholland*



			
				Ironwilli schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fahren über Ostern 1 Woche nach Dirkshorn.


In welchem Bungalowpark bist du denn da?

krauthi hat dir ja schon vom Dirkshorner Meer geschrieben. Zusätzlich wären da noch das Recreatiemeer Geestmerambacht, Het Waartje bei Oudkarspel, Schager und Keinsmerwiel bei Schagen, sowie das Heemtmeer bei Tuitjenhorn. Das sind so einige Seen und Teiche in der näheren Umgebung. :m



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> die papiere liegen so bei ca 40 € ( vispas )


Mein VISpas hat genau 26,50 € gekostet (HSV De Dobber Dirkshorn).


----------



## krauthi (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Dirkshorn-Nordholland*

ja  der preis kommt so ungefähr hin 
wie gesagt ich war lange nicht mehr da oben  und der vispas für unsere  region Limburg liegt so bei 42 €  inklusiver  massplassenverguinning  

der vispas   für Nordholland   liegt  dan so bei  den von dir genannten preis 

ist nur schade   du   zu der zeit  da  oben  schonzeit    auf die räuber haben wirst     weil das einer  der besten raubfischregionen    hollands  ist 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## gimli (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Dirkshorn-Nordholland*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> ist nur schade du zu der zeit da oben schonzeit auf die räuber haben wirst weil das einer der besten raubfischregionen hollands ist


Das ist nicht so schlimm, da ich öfter oben bin. Außerdem kann man auch an die Nordsee ausweichen, oder die Weißfische, insbesondere die Karpfen ärgern.


----------



## Ironwilli (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Dirkshorn-Nordholland*

Hallo
Wir sind im Bungalowpark de Horn.Habe im Dezember mein Sportfischereischein gemacht.Leider habe ich außer Forelle noch keinen anderen Fisch überlisten können.Wäre natürlich schön gewesen mal einen Hecht zu fangen.wird mir sicherlich gelingen,werde ihn auch zurück setzen.
Gruß
Willi


----------



## krauthi (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Dirkshorn-Nordholland*

denk bitte dran  das der hecht ab dem 1 märz in holland unter schonzeit steht 
 verstöße  gegen die schonzeit  können verdammt teuer werden  bei unseren nachbarn 


gruß Krauthi
www.pikepoint.de


----------



## Ironwilli (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Dirkshorn-Nordholland*

Hallo Krauthi
Was für Fischarten kann man in den Seen und Poldern fangen ?
Wie sieht es mit Zander aus.Wir essen auch sehr gern Fisch,deshalb meine Fragen.Hast du den riesigen Hecht auf der HP. von Dir gefangen ?
Gruß
Willi


----------



## krauthi (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Dirkshorn-Nordholland*

also in dem see und in den anliegenden poldern kannst alle arten von friedfisch fangen
überwiegend  aber  brassen und co   es sind aber auch schöne  große schleien und karpfen im see

der große  hecht  wurde     von luici  hier aus dem board gefangen 


einfach mal anmelden   und  sich bei uns durchwuseln 

gruß Krauthi
www.pikepoint.de


----------

